# Polar Lights Jupiter 2 build



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Guys,

I am doing a Polar Lights Jupiter 2 build for a client. It will be a static build, Pretty much straight from the box.

With the exception of the correct Pilot seats, Accurate Astrogator and better elevator cages..Also the client requested the model be completed in an in-flight mode..so I will be filling in the slight indentations in the landing gear wells.

I have already primed the major parts, Removed those terrible molded in "bench seats", filled in the area and sanded it smooth.




























More to come.....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hey Cap'n! My PLJ2 is still waiting for me to get back to it to finish it up! 










This is gonna be great for me to watch! I'm makin' mine in flight mode as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


>


Can I assume from this picture that the top will be able to be lifted off? 
Also, with no landing gear, will it be on a stand for display?

Inquiring mind wants to know...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes Sir,

The top will be removable, so will the rest of the upper hull, so the client can view the lower deck.

I reall don't know my client's intentions in regards to his display idea, he told me he wants the ship in flight mode.
Worked on it today...Waiting for paint to dry before proceeding. I will post more pics when there is something of interest to show.

I have to say, Even though it's interior detailing dosen't compare with the Moebius Jupiter 2, It's still a great model! Thanks to the talents of Ron Gross, who helped make this kit happen!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Will the lower deck be as is, or will you add detail? My Son added details to my one's lower deck. Man, the ceiling down there looks a little low...:freak::tongue:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> I really don't know my client's intentions in regards to his display idea, he told me he wants the ship in flight mode.


! I know, he wants to PLAY with it!:thumbsup:
Errr... I mean, simulate onscreen action...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Will the lower deck be as is, or will you add detail? My Son added details to my one's lower deck. Man, the ceiling down there looks a little low...:freak::tongue:


 
No extra detail..as is, other than a more accurate elevator cage(s).


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> ! I know, he wants to PLAY with it!:thumbsup:
> Errr... I mean, simulate onscreen action...


 
That's ok!!Don't we all???!!!LOL!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Captain Han Solo said:


> I have to say, Even though it's interior detailing dosen't compare with the Moebius Jupiter 2, It's still a great model! Thanks to the talents of Ron Gross, who helped make this kit happen!!



It really is not a bad kit. I finally finished mine 2 years ago. It can be "prettied" 
up a bit but builds nice out of the box. I would love to get a Moebius J-2 but its just too big! 

Does your kit have the corrected airlock door?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> I would love to get a Moebius J-2 but its just too big!


I agree- I'd just have no place to put it! The PL is a perfect size, and the exterior (the main reason I purchased it) is nearly flawless IMO.


> Does your kit have the corrected airlock door?


What you talkin' 'bout, Willis?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

mach7 said:


> It really is not a bad kit. I finally finished mine 2 years ago. It can be "prettied"
> up a bit but builds nice out of the box. I would love to get a Moebius J-2 but its just too big!
> 
> Does your kit have the corrected airlock door?


No. I had to remove it...to be attached correctly.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> What you talkin' 'bout, Willis?


The first run, heck maybe all of them, had the inner airlock door molded upside-down. The door needed to be cut off and rotated to be correct.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> The first run, heck maybe all of them, had the inner airlock door molded upside-down. The door needed to be cut off and rotated to be correct.


Ok, I gotcha, my version was corrected already.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm glad they fixed it.

I'm given to understand that PL never fixed the neck of the small Klingon kit so I always wondered if they fixed the J-2 door.

That brings up another question, just how many J-2s did PL sell? they must have had at least 2 runs for them to fix the door.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> .
> 
> That brings up another question, just how many J-2s did PL sell? they must have had at least 2 runs for them to fix the door.


I guess at least two- I got the kit on eBay sight unseen, but it had the signature of the cover artist on it, for whatever that means...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I got mine form either Cult or PL direct, I don't remember. But it was one of the really early ones.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

R2 could reissue this kit with a more accurate interior.  ...just thoughts...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Unfortunately no, Moebius has the LIS license. At least in North America.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> R2 could reissue this kit with a more accurate interior.  ...just thoughts...


Accurizing kits is what WE do!:thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Looking forward to your build. I have not done the Mobius but I did do the PL kit for a client years ago.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Chrisisall said:


> Accurizing kits is what WE do!:thumbsup:


Yes, but... well... just imagine the Moebius J2 as a big PL J2. Scary, no? 

Now, imagine the PL J2 as a mini-Moebius J2. Wooow!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

robiwon said:


>


Awesome.:thumbsup:

Captain Solo... we now await YOUR pictures.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks Guys!

Floors airbrushed.....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

It'll be interesting to see what you do with the lower level.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> It'll be interesting to see what you do with the lower level.:thumbsup:


Again, Many thanks.

I will not be adding anything special to the lower level. I will be doing this build, like all my client builds, per the client.
The only change will be the addition of an accurate elevator cage(both upper and lower), the correct flight seats and a new Astrogator.

Hopefully this will be an enjoyable thread, despite this.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Hopefully this will be an enjoyable thread, despite this.


Not to kiss your butt or anything, but all your builds are enjoyable, dude.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Not to kiss your butt or anything, but all your builds are enjoyable, dude.


 
Thanks Chris! I really appreciate all your kind words!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Captain!

Great paint job!

How did you manage to mask the inner circle?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Here is the interior of mine. Almost stock, I modified the elevator, opened/scratched the gravity bay, added aftermarket seats.





I'm looking forward to seeing more of your build.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE....

Most of the lower level has been assembled and work continues on the upper level.

the lower hull has it's landing gear openings closed to represent the in Flight mode(per the client)..
More detail painting..including the clear engine part..


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

Client build completed.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Ah! Now that's good work! The walls... the tubes... you give it all such a glow! I don't know if it's art, but I like it! :jest:

Beautiful work, dude.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice and clean. I love the floor shine. Ah, the Robinson's are proud this day!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's bootifull!!

Very nice work... the colors and gloss are lovely

Now we need to get model man to finish his j2....


Steve


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey Captain!!

Great job. :thumbsup:

The paint job, especially on the stasis panels is amazing!

Thanks for sharing. :wave:


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, that looks great well done!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks guys!

Hopefully the client will approve as much as you guys do!!!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Nice!

Did you scratch the elevator?

What blue did you use on the freezer walls? It really stands out nice.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Yep. No doubt about it. Not a bad little kit, back in the week. I have a terrible urge to break into song:

_*"Memories, Like the corners of my mind, misty water-colored ........."*_


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

mach7 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Did you scratch the elevator?
> 
> What blue did you use on the freezer walls? It really stands out nice.


Thanks!

No, the client provided both the upper and lower level Elevator cages.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

The PL J2 for the money back in 1998 when it came out was a damn good model for the money. I still got the receipt and it was only $23.99 at my local hobby shop. A model although not accurate especially with those horrible seats but it came with alot of parts. Your client will be very happy cause it looks great.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I got mine a couple of years ago for $50 with shipping, and it presented/presents such possibilities that I'm still *so *glad I bought it (I'm also glad the economy was such that I could afford it back then, such is not the case today).
When I eventually get to finishing her up, you all will be the first to know....









Oh, and the Captain's work on his season one Moebius J2 influenced me heavily. Not that I can hope to come close, but I thank him all the same.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> I got mine a couple of years ago for $50 with shipping, and it presented/presents such possibilities that I'm still *so *glad I bought it (I'm also glad the economy was such that I could afford it back then, such is not the case today).
> When I eventually get to finishing her up, you all will be the first to know....
> 
> 
> ...


Hi. Where did you get the 2 figures from? They were nicely painted.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

armymedic80 said:


> Hi. Where did you get the 2 figures from? They were nicely painted.


I made them & the little Robot from sculpey. Once I close it up it will rarely if ever be opened, and I wanted figures visible from out the view port.

Hey Captain! Any more shots of the ship you can show us???


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> I made them & the little Robot from sculpey. Once I close it up it will rarely if ever be opened, and I wanted figures visible from out the view port.
> 
> Hey Captain! Any more shots of the ship you can show us???


Hey Chris!

Again, thanks one and all for the kind comments!

No, sorry...the model is all boxed up and ready to ship to it's new home!


----------

